# Ask GBAtemp is lacking...



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2010)

Ask GBAtemp is a brilliant way to get Q and A done, but it isn't getting nearly as many hits as the rest of the site, I see.

This could be due to a low user uptake on it due to an even lower ratio of achievements to questions! Yahoo Answers has a clever points system in place where you can ask a question, but to keep on asking them, you need points to ask them, which can only be received by answering questions, hence a cycle.

A reward for 'most contributions monthly' or something like that can earn you an extra medal, or maybe +100 posts on the rest of the forum, or just some kind of achievements system might be rewarding as well as useful. Ask GBAtemp, I believe, has the potential to become a large gaming Q and A site.

p.s I felt seriously pitch-like writing that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

No.

Stop postcount whoring, for fuck's sake.


----------



## emigre (Nov 11, 2010)

Isn't helping someone, enough of a reward?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 11, 2010)

The kind of people that need a reward to bother to help somebody are the people that will scrape by with just enough effort for it to count, and often won't follow up with later issues or take responsibility for their actions if they give bad advice.

It'd just encourage shit we don't want.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, you've gotta admit, Yahoo Answers would just be a potful of questions without answers without that points system.

@Nadrian - get a life.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

inb4ourpostsgettingremovedyetagain

All the mods agree with me, kiddo. Do it.


----------



## Issac (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think a motivation system is needed. I think it's slow just because it's new. give it a couple of months and It's probably more attractive. I mean, the other sections probably gets more hits because of lurkers and "n00bz" just looking around for rom links (which they won't find) and stuff... The "true core" of the temp I think hangs around the Q and A section enough... 

The only thing I think would be a good motivational thing is to show the percentage of best answers on your profile perhaps... but i'm not sure....


----------



## whoomph (Nov 11, 2010)

Just look at the FAIL that is yahoo answers. It all boils down to sock puppets and post count. Not actually helping anyone.
A big f*ck off and a sticky about using google properly should be the proper response to a lot of the questions there and on this forum. 

Some of the wonderful and perplexing quandaries faced by gbatemp today:[*]http://gbatemp.net/t264168-getting-a-7gb-game-on-a-fat-drive


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 11, 2010)

A reward or something like that, perhaps.



			
				tigris said:
			
		

> +100 posts on the rest of the forum









No.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2010)

It's there for the community, not your ego!  The reward should just be knowing that you've helped out a fellow temper.


----------



## Costello (Nov 12, 2010)

also who's to say it's not taking off?
we have 300 questions already (and some still need answering) which is pretty good considering the amount of time it's been online.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's there for the community, not your ego!  The reward should just be knowing that you've helped out a fellow temper.


Ye ye yep


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 12, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's there for the community, not your ego!  The reward should just be knowing that you've helped out a fellow temper.



Absolutely what I was going to post.

A reward system wouldn't make it any better, at all.
Helping a person is rewarding enough, if you don't think so, don't answer any questions, then.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2010)

hmm... this was just an opinion of some kind; make it more rewarding. Yahoo would never have flourished so if it wasn't for a 'top contributor' section.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2010)

GBAtemp is flourishing pretty well at the moment.


----------



## yuki019 (Nov 12, 2010)

But then again, he isn't saying that the "rewards" are for the purpose of being "rewards", he means that there should be something like it that would motivate a lot of people to answering questions.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2010)

that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 12, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> hmm... this was just an opinion of some kind; make it more rewarding. Yahoo would never have flourished so if it wasn't for a 'top contributor' section.
> 
> So knowing that you've helped out a fellow temper isn't rewarding?  Too many people these days are worried about status, post count and the like.  Just take part in the community and enjoy yourself.
> 
> ...



Lots of people are motivated to answer the questions though, the Ask GBAtemp section is thriving.  And what can be more rewarding than knowing you've helped out a fellow temper?


----------



## yuki019 (Nov 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lots of people are motivated to answer the questions though, the Ask GBAtemp section is thriving.  And what can be more rewarding than knowing you've helped out a fellow temper?


If there really are lots of people motivated to answer, then this thread would've never been born. 

Oh and don't get me wrong but I do enjoy the thrill of helping out fellow people. The issue is on how to "drive" more people into "helping other tempers", which I think you would be satisfied with.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 12, 2010)

yuki019 said:
			
		

> Oh and don't get me wrong but I do enjoy the thrill of helping out fellow people. The issue is on how to "drive" more people into "helping other tempers", which I think you would be satisfied with.



If people weren't driven to answer the questions then there'd be no questions being answered.  There's no need to drive people to do it because people here want to get involved.  Think of GBAtemp more as a communist state than a capitalist one.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2010)

Ask GBAtemp is a brilliant way to get Q and A done, but it isn't getting nearly as many hits as the rest of the site, I see.

This could be due to a low user uptake on it due to an even lower ratio of achievements to questions! Yahoo Answers has a clever points system in place where you can ask a question, but to keep on asking them, you need points to ask them, which can only be received by answering questions, hence a cycle.

A reward for 'most contributions monthly' or something like that can earn you an extra medal, or maybe +100 posts on the rest of the forum, or just some kind of achievements system might be rewarding as well as useful. Ask GBAtemp, I believe, has the potential to become a large gaming Q and A site.

p.s I felt seriously pitch-like writing that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2010)

Then why do we have moderators?


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think we need to make Ask GBATemp anything like Yahoo Answer....Yahoo Answer is full of bull crap. I hated to get answers that 1)weren't answers or 2)were people trying to be a smart-ass. So far I have yet to see that on Ask GBATemp. 

I think a reward system would be bullshit and of course Ask GBATemp is new so there are a bunch of things that could be worked into it....but that's with anything new.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

people in yahoo answers just posted ridiculous answers to get points even if it doesn't help at all.


----------



## monkat (Nov 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> people in yahoo answers just posted ridiculous answers to get points even if it doesn't help at all.



NOT TRUE!
MY HOW IS BABBY FORMED GOT ANSWARD RIGHT WAYS!


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 13, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh....imma response to what I think you just said....You may get decent answer on Yahoo Answer but depending on the caliber of the question...you'll go through a lot of stupid ones....and then people other than the person asking the damn question get to vote on which was the best answer...Which sometime is a dumb answer.


----------



## monkat (Nov 13, 2010)

Are you high, young man?

The young tempers these days...just...don't understand.
I try, and I try, and I try, but you just don't recognize when I'm not being serious.

I put things in caps. I "yell" incoherently, throwing typos around. I even add a popular (yet outdated) meme!

I just...I don't know what to do anymore...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2010)

I tried one answer, I got the good answer. Enjoy. @Monkat {insert meme here} :3


----------

